# This dress ! is it too dressy for mall shopping out with a friend / or on a hangout or / date / or dinner ?



## Barbie2 (Jul 29, 2016)

I had to buy this at shopbop and it was the last in my size they only had one left its supposed to be super tight so I got the size up because I want to be able to fit into it without feeling like its glued to my skin / boobs.The sizes were weird the 2 was way too tight on my boobs and the 4 which I ended up buying well lets just say I will need boob tape because I dont want the top part to fall down its a lil bit bigger than it looks on the model on me and gives more room so I chose to get that one.Mine just looks a little more loose in the top area but since I have sticky boob tape it shouldnt expose my boobs I'am hoping.

I'am totally in love with this dress its like a slip dress and has a nice material its like silky or satin one of those its really comfortable material and I love the red color they had other colors but the scarlet I think is the prettiest one .Also should I wear a bra with this dress or those nipple cover things ?

But my question is is it too fancy ? I was planning on wearing it out to the mall with a friend on a hangout we dont see each other too often so we might go to dinner too and do some mall shopping basically I also have to try on clothes when were out so I think this will be easy to slip in and out of constantly too 

What are your thoughts ?

Side note - The mall is really high end / expensive stores like lord and taylor ,saks bergdorfgoodman , hermes , Louis Vuittion , YSL stores like that I mean they have cheaper stuff too but for the most part its crazy expensive so if I dress nice people will probably treat me better in certain stores lol.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 30, 2016)

Its nice. Pair it with a jean jacket to make it more casual.


----------



## Progroupie (Aug 16, 2016)

I think I would wear a sweater or a jacket and wear sandals or flats instead of heels to dress it down.

It's much more of a night time look the way it's pictured than a day look.


----------



## Barbie2 (Aug 16, 2016)

I did wear this to the mall this is an old post lol.


----------



## WilliamRobinson (Oct 3, 2016)

Lovely dress. I think this will look good when you go for dinner or some date.


----------



## WilliamRobinson (Oct 3, 2016)

Lovely dress. I think this will look good at dinner or some date.


----------



## WilliamRobinson (Oct 3, 2016)

Lovely dress. I think this will look good at dinner or some date.


----------



## Haileywilson (Jul 25, 2018)

It is so gorgeous! Kinda dressy for a mall shopping, but for a dinner or nightout nah. Cheers!


----------

